# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  الرموز السرية لهواتف الأندرويد

## mohamed73

*الرموز (أو الأكواد) السرية لهواتف الأندرويد:*
 هي عبارة عن ارقام يدخلها المستخدم في جهاز الهاتف للحصول على معلومات اضافية عن الجهاز أو تشغيل وضائف مخفية غير مفعلة تلقائيا.
 كل ماعليك فعله هو تشغيل برنامج الهاتف(*Dialer*)  كما لو كنت تقوم بادخال رقم هاتف للاتصال وادخال الرمز من اليسار الى اليمين.
 قد لا تعمل جميع الرموز المزودة في الاسفل في هاتفك لأن بعضها يعمل على أجهزة محددة.  *الرمز* *التفاصيل*    **#*#4636#*#**  تفاصيل الهاتف  تفاصيل البطارية  احصائيات الاستخدام  تفاصيل الوايفاي    **#*#7780#*#**  اعادة الجهاز الى اعدادات المصنع  مسح حساب Google المخزن في الجهاز  مسح جميع اعدادات النظام والبرامج  مسح جميع من ذاكرة الجهاز البرامج التي لم تأتي مع جهازك  لن يمسح برامج الجهاز الأصلية التي كانت موجودة عند شرائك الجهاز  لن يمسح الملفات الموجودة في شريحة الذاكرة  SD card مثل الصور والملفات الصوتية الخ  ستظهر لك شاشة للتأكد من اكمال عملية اعادة اعدادات الجهاز    *3855#*2767**  فورمات المصنع  مسح جميع  الاعدادات والملفات والتطبيقات المخزنة في ذاكرة الهاتف الداخلية.  اعادة تركيب فيرموير المصنع  لن تظهر لك شاشة تأكد العملية. الطريقة الوحيدة لالغاء العملية هي خلع البطارية. تأكد جيدا قبل ادخالك لهذا الرمز   **#*#34971539#*#**     هذا الكود خاص بفيرموير الكاميرا   الرجاء عدم استخدام هذا الرمز إلا اذا كنت تعرف ماذا تفعل. عدم الالتزام بذلك سيؤدي الى توقف عمل الكاميرا    **#*#7594#*#**  تغير وظيفة زر تشغيل الهاتف  **#*#273283*255*663282*#*#**    شاشة نسخ لعمل باك اب لملفات الصوت والصور والفيديو والمذكرات الصوتية  **#*#197328640#*#**   الدخول على قائمة الصيانة حيث يمكنك اختبار العديد من الوظائف  **#*#8255#*#**    حالة خدمة Gtalk  **#*#232339#*#**  * *#*#526#*#**  * *#*#528#*#**    اختبارات للوايفاي (اضغط على زر القائمة للمزيد)  **#*#232338#*#**   اظهار رقم MAC  لكرت الوايفاي   **#*#1472365#*#**  * *#*#1575#*#**  اختبارات لـ GPS   **#*#232331#*#**   اختبار لـ Bluetooth  **#*#232337#*#**    اظهار عنوان ال Blutooth  **#*#1234#*#**  * *#*#44336#*#**    صدار ال PDA و Phone و CSC وتاريخ الاصدار  **#*#0283#*#**    اختبارات Packet Loopback  **#*#0*#*#**    فحص الشاشة  **#*#0673#*#**  * *#*#0289#*#**   فحص الصوت والنغمة  **#*#0842#*#**   فحص الاهتزاز واضائة الشاشة  **#*#2663#*#**   اصدار شاشة اللمس  **#*#2664#*#**   فحص شاشة اللمس  **#*#0588#*#**    فحص مجس الاقتراب Proximity Sensor  **#*#3264#*#**    اصدار الرام  **#272*  الخاص بجهازكIMEIرقم #*    تفعيل جوجل ماركت في بعض الاجهزة مثل الجالاكسي تاب   (اختر XSG من القائمة ثم install لبدء العملية)

----------


## seffari

شكرا حبيبي اكود مهمة ونادرة بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassin55

تسلم كتير ياغالى عمل رائع
من انسان مبدع
الى الامام

----------


## simostoun

جيد اخي الكريم وااااااااااااااااااصل

----------


## الشيخ2012

الف شكر

----------


## علاء الكبيسي

جزاك الله الف الف خير

----------


## 68LIMOUNI

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## youky

جزاك الله الف الف خير

----------


## abdozaki1

جزاك الله الف الف خير

----------

